# Didn't expect it from BMW



## dawgbone (Nov 19, 2004)

I ordered the car equipt with the brushed aluminum trim. On the day that it came in I noticed that the rear armrest were 5ers woodgrain??? Like they just overlooked it..Never would have thought that something that noticable, made it through inspections, customs, and the dealership..I had to point it out..It was the first thing I noticed..Of course I understand that these things happen, and there is usually always something that isn't quite right, but the dealer ordered and replaced the armrest in a timely fashion...But now after finally having someone ride in the back seat, they tell me, that my rear armrest tweeters aren't working..The dealership is far away and I'd rather do it myself...Has anyone had these problems?? Can anyone post a removal guide to the tweeters?? I pulled on them slightly, hoping that they just pull out..But I'm thinking that the whole panel has to come off?? Any help would be apprieciated..


----------



## fatelvis15 (Jul 20, 2004)

I don't know about yours, but I know the speakers in my doors are held in place with a threaded locking ring mechanism and the entire panel has to be removed to get to them. Good luck.


----------



## 330ciPfmcePkg05 (Jan 17, 2005)

awful


----------

